# Front Window Tint



## Egaas (Nov 13, 2017)

Has anybody gotten their front (driver/passenger) windows tinted to match the factory tint rears? Curious of what brand and percentage match for best results.

Thanks.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I had them confirm the rears when I had my fronts done. Factory rears are 24%. I went with 20% llumar. I don?t have a side picture. I can snap one in the morning.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Here you go. 20% up front


----------



## Egaas (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I just asked to match, not sure of brand however.


https://lebhereandthere.shutterfly.com/pictures/2202


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Working at the dealership we normally do 35% for the fronts to match. I'm at the Audi dealer with the VW just next door. So I went went with the normal match the fronts yesterday. Here is what it looks like. I think in person it works out great. 



















Wife asked for 50% and I said she would be fine with 35% as I have 20% on my A4 Avant. I hate backing into the garage at night with the A4 at 20%, but it is due to having stuff on the sides that I need to watch. I'll fix that this summer with storage under our deck.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I plan on doing limo on the rears and 35% on the front. Picks to follow soon.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

20% Formula1 Pinnacle on Front windows ... 50% Formula1 Pinnacle on Front Windshield ... perfect match!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did 35% on my fronts with Llumar CTX, 40% on the rears (if I recall correctly) and the lift-gate with Llumar CTX. AirBlue 80 on the windshield. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

